# Discount Code / Free P+P



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

Do clean and shiny do a discount code and also free delivery over a certain value for DW members?
Ta:thumb:


----------



## talisman (Nov 20, 2006)

oh how i wish they did!!!!, best pm the guys and ask if they do anything!!


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

We do try to keep our pricing as competitive as possible, we are planning on offering one time use discount codes in the future but at the moment we are just trying to combine the best pricing with the best customer services too. 

Johnny


----------

